# HP psc 2410 photosmart not initializing



## Ulrike Hartung (Aug 20, 2007)

My HP psc 2410 photosmart is not initializing anymore after a power cut. The hour glass appears and remains there endlessly. A thumping noise appears which stops after a few minutes, yet the hourglass remains, the buttons do not react other than the ON button which makes the printer switch off after a few seconds. However, switching it on again only restarts the same stuck procedure. 
Can this be fixed or is it time for a new printer/scanner/fax ?

Thanks a lot !
Ulrike


----------



## jflan (May 29, 2005)

Welcome to TSF :wave:

It's possible that your printer was damaged by a power spike.

Have you tried "power cycling" the printer ?
Simply unplug the printer's power cord (and USB for good measure), wait 3-4 minutes then reconnect.


----------



## robbok3 (Dec 9, 2008)

Just found this forum. I am having the same problem. I have left it unplugged for a 24 hour period, didn't solve the problem. Any suggestions from anyone?? PLEASE HELP


----------



## NikNikS (Jul 25, 2009)

If it's the scanner bar "clicking" thats the problem then see ; 

http://www.fixyourownprinter.com/forums/printer/42155

Concensus seems to be that the scanner is trying to find "home" and it can't see it because something is in the way. Combination of cleaning the glass and/or the lighting unit/mirrors may help. Worked for me.


----------



## masterjed (Jul 25, 2009)

Here is the right document for that problem, pleaswe follow the steps carefully. http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/document?docname=c00896190&cc=au&lc=en&dlc=en&product=303753


----------

